# Essential duties?



## mtlogcabin (Mar 14, 2013)

Not sure if this post is in the correct place

I am updating our job description in preparation for advertising for an inspector. The HR department says I need to expand the essential duties portion. We have to perform multi-discipline inspections here so I am looking for samples or ideas.

We cover building, mechanical and plumbing, fire sprinklers, alarms, accessibility right now and I would like to add electrical in the near future.

Any examples will be greatly appreciated..


----------

